

LC Was Right! Twitter Advertising! - livecrunch
http://www.livecrunch.com/2008/04/23/livecrunch-was-right-twitter-is-adding-advertisings/

======
brianlash
Whoah -- I'm the one who suggested HN when Problogger tweeted on your behalf
looking for startup sites. So cool to see you here.

~~~
livecrunch
We are everywhere arent we.

